# Einzelnes Bit in SCL Adressieren



## godi (17 August 2007)

Hallo!

Habe schon im Forum gesucht aber nichts passendes dazu gefunden.

Wie Adressiere ich von einem Byte ein einzelnes Bit in SCL?
(Das Byte ist eine Inputvariable)

Also in AWL würde ich es so machen:

```
L     P##Variablenname      //Byte als Inputvariable
      LAR1  
      U      [AR1,P#0.0]
```
 
Aber wie setze ich das in SCL um?  
Adressregister gib es ja nicht in SCL!  

godi


----------



## Ralle (17 August 2007)

Am Besten mit dem AT-Befehl, such mal im Forum und in der SCL-Hilfe danach.
Man kann damit eine andere Sicht auf eine Variable definieren.


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 August 2007)

... aber aufpassen. Auch in SCL ist die Adress-Orientierung auf WORD ausgerichtet.

Man kann also 

```
VAR
   Test : WORD ;
   b_Test AT Test : ARRAY [0..15] of BOOL ;
```
machen ... 

```
VAR
   Test : BYTE ;
   b_Test AT Test : ARRAY [0..7] of BOOL ;
```
könnte Probleme geben


----------



## godi (17 August 2007)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... aber aufpassen. Auch in SCL ist die Adress-Orientierung auf WORD ausgerichtet.
> 
> Man kann also
> 
> ...


 
Könnte Probleme geben?
Meinst du damit den zweiten Code mit dem Byte?


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 August 2007)

Hallo Godi,
ja !

Ich würde bei diesen Sachen mit WORD oder DWORD arbeiten.
Wenn du ein Byte hast, das du greifen möchtest, dann kannst du es ja vorher in ein WORD wandeln ...

```
WORD_Var := Byte_to_WORD (BYTE_Var) ;
```
 
Ansonsten ist der AT-Befehl eine lustige Sache. Du kannst damit auch eine Structur zuweisen. Wichtig ist nur, dass der Ursprung und die Zuweisung gleich groß sind ...


----------

